# Game Thread: Saturday Dec. 10 vs Memphis



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (10-7) - Memphis Grizzlies (13-6)*

*Time*: 8:00 Eastern
*Venue*: Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: FSNMW
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*:





































Sarunas Jasikevicius | Stephen Jackson | Danny Granger | Jermaine O'Neal | Jeff Foster

*Key Reserves:*























Austin Croshere | Freddie Jones | Anthony Johnson











*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































Damon Stoudamire | Eddie Jones | Shane Battier | Pau Gasol | Lorenzen Wright

*Key Reserves:*























Hakim Warrick | Mike Miller | Bobby Jackson

*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 6-3
Road: 5-4
Overall: 11-7

Memphis Grizzlies
Home: 6-3
Road: 7-3
Overall: 13-6*








*Who's Hot?*







</center>








- 24.17 ppg in last 6 games

*Injury Report*

Pacers- 








- Knee/Eyescratch 







- Quad, groin 







- Wrist 

Grizzlies- 








- ?


<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Pau Gasol vs Jermaine O'Neal

Pacers 97
Grizzlies 91


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

hmm no tinsley no problem.

pacers 92
grizz 83


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

This is going to be a hard game to win, hopefully we can carry some momentum from our last game and pull out the victory...........

Pacers 101 Memphis 95........





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Pacers are very bad without Tinsley... Memphis takes the win on this one

MEM: 99; IND: 87


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> This is going to be a hard game to win, hopefully we can carry some momentum from our last game and pull out the victory...........
> 
> Pacers 101 Memphis 95........
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


Agree with you.
Only Pacers win 95-91


----------



## back2newbelf (May 26, 2005)

they played dallas just last night....
Pacers: 90
Memphis: 82


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

back2newbelf said:


> they played dallas just last night.



Yeah, so maybe we catch them tired....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Pacers- 102
Memphis- 92


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Pacers - 98
Grizzlies - 89


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers 94
Grizz 80


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Pacersfan - Question... Is Jeff really finally starting... or were you just guessing at it? I think we will be going with what we were supposed to have against Memphis... Cro was supposed to start... but didn't arrive until too late... I think our starters will be...
C-JO
PF-Austin
SF-Jackson
SG-Sarunas
PG-AJ

or maybe...
C-JO
PF-Austin
SF-Granger
SG-Stephen
PG-Sarunas

94-85... Pacers win


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jermaine7fan said:


> Pacersfan - Question... Is Jeff really finally starting... or were you just guessing at it?


Just guessing.



> I think we will be going with what we were supposed to have against Memphis... Cro was supposed to start... but didn't arrive until too late...


Croshere will probably be punished by Carlisle for arriving late. Also, Croshere will be eaten alive by Gasol or Wright. Foster or Pollard would be much better to have in for most of the game.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/pacers/daily_confidential.html

Jamal could be back for this one too...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

jermaine7fan said:


> Jamal could be back for this one too...



We sure hope so, because he will help us in a major way....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Indiana 94
Memphis 88


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I hope we can at least contain Gasol, because we have alot of interior problems....
and also hopefully S-Jax can stay on fire tonight....
Tinsley might be back so that's good news, and you know J.O. will bring it...
he's been our best player night after night.....
We need this W...

We'll get it....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Stupid work been too busy

Pacers 96
Grizz 90


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 94
Grizzlies- 90


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley isn't playing, but the offense looks great right now. As long as Rick realizes that Saras is the PG, and AJ is the SG, then we'll be fine. We don't need more of AJ's ball handling, or lack thereof.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

9 points at the end of the 1st quarter? Also, Antonio Burks is playing terribly. Pacers up by 15 at the end of the 1st.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

24-9 Pacers are winning at the end of the 1st.

I guess you could say that was a good quarter.

O'Neal, Foster, and Granger all looked pretty damn good.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bah. Grizzlies are already back in the game. Typical Pacers.

28-20 Pacers with 5 minutes left in the half.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks to Jermaine O'Neal pretty single-handedly(and some help by AJ and Saras), the Pacers are back up 17.

39-22

1:58 left in the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gill is in!

42-26 Indy with under a minute left in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger with a very nice fake on Battier, but misses. Foster gets the rebound, and almost hits a one-handed reverse layup with his arm tangled in Gasol. Foster drew Gasol's 3rd foul. Awesome.

43-27 Indy at the end of the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Very nice pass from Saras to Jackson. Al Albert made a funny comment about the Grizzlies hibernating through the first half.

47-36 Pacers with 6 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere dunks! That's what we needed to extend the lead again.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We're still hustling. I love it.

56-40 Pacers with under 1:30 left in the 4th. Can we hold them to 48?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Danny Granger with a nice block, but Dahntay Jones still scores. Battier hits a 3.

59-46 Pacers at the end of the 3rd. I guess 48 is doubtful now.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> We're still hustling. I love it.
> 
> 56-40 Pacers with under 1:30 left in the 4th. Can we hold them to 48?



1:30 left in the 3rd, silly.


59-46 now going into the 4th. Good game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> 1:30 left in the 3rd, silly.


I actually meant 3rd. With the way the game was going, I thought we had a slight chance of it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere strained his back on the dunk. Great. Hopefully he can still play next game.

67-54 Pacers with 6 minutes left in the 4th.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

O'neal wagging his finger after a block was the highlight for me


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

80-66. Granger with the dunk. nice win by the Pacers but this is a game they should have won anyways. 2 good games in a row for Indiana.

Grizz have been struggling these past two games.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Croshere strained his back on the dunk. Great. Hopefully he can still play next game.
> 
> 67-54 Pacers with 6 minutes left in the 4th.


 That was such a nice dunk but you know you're getting old when you strain your back after a finish like that.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

good win.

final score 80-66.. jo with a nice double double 20 and 14, jeff foster a nice game as well 9p and 10 rebs from 20 mins off the bench. saras had 8 assists but 5 TOs.. dished a few great lookin' bounce passes in the highlights.. granger looked solid too. pow was restrained to 11 points off 2-10 shooting :banana:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I did not get to see the game tonight, and based on the box score, Sarunas had an off night. Although, he only had 2 shots lol. 

Only 1 board and 5 turnovers? And why didn't he shoot more? Who was coverign him?? Did he get shut down so he didn't shoot or did he just not feel it had to be done?

I saw highlights on nba tv and he seemed to have nice plays. Fred Carter on their show said he had a nice game... from people who watched, what happened?


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

MillerTime said:


> I did not get to see the game tonight, and based on the box score, Sarunas had an off night. Although, he only had 2 shots lol.
> 
> Only 1 board and 5 turnovers? And why didn't he shoot more? Who was coverign him?? Did he get shut down so he didn't shoot or did he just not feel it had to be done?
> 
> I saw highlights on nba tv and he seemed to have nice plays. Fred Carter on their show said he had a nice game... from people who watched, what happened?


I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

MillerTime said:


> I did not get to see the game tonight, and based on the box score, Sarunas had an off night.


He really didn't have an off night. It wasn't the typical "he hits everything and doesn't miss" night, but he really didn't take many shots. His passes were excellent, though.



> Only 1 board and 5 turnovers? And why didn't he shoot more? Who was coverign him?? Did he get shut down so he didn't shoot or did he just not feel it had to be done?


He was making great passes to teammates all game. People just kept getting wide open, and Sarunas kept finding them.

Final Score- 80-66 Pacers win

Pacers Fan- 42
Indystarza- 29
Pacerholic- 50
Jermaniac Fan- 40, but DQ'd
Pacersthebest- 40
back2newbelf- 26
MillerTime- 48
Jones2011- 41
StephenJackson- 28
jermaine7fan- 33
Banjoriddim- 36
DJMD- 40
Larry Legend- 38

Winner- back2newbelf


----------

